# The Putrescent Uncle Crebb



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

He holds a silent vigil in the dank shadows of the darkest corners of my mind. Fretfully pacing, he lights his way with the flicker of a single candle stub. A sloshing scraping sound draws my attention away from the living. The smell of rotting fish and wet leaves fills my mind and burns my eyes. The putrescent Uncle Crebb has returned to fester away what remains of my sanity.









I started this piece during Indy Haunt Fest and just finished him up. He is a small indoor prop standing about 10 inches tall.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's staring at me - make it stop!

Another distinctive Dave the Dead prop! Great eerie face on this guy.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the look. The exaggerated teeth and elongated arms are great. The pose is terrific too.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Man, this is Great!! He looks like he's begging for something, Like Human Flesh. BUT with an innocence that leads to total danger.. Great work!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice job on that! It reminds me of the creature in one of my favorite episodes of the Outer Limits..."don't open 'til doomsday"


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great piece ... and I agree ... it's looking at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh wow, is he ever creepy!! love the eye, and his teeth,gives me the shivers!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creeeeeepy! another fabulous piece!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, the eye creeps me out. Way to go!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Crebb definitely has a 'unique' gaze....


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I love this guy. I know he should be creepy, but I think he looks misunderstood. *


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

niblique71 said:


> Man, this is Great!! He looks like he's begging for something, Like Human Flesh. BUT with an innocence that leads to total danger.. Great work!!


Love the prop. This summed it up for me, and in much better style than my coffee-less words possess this morning. Very cool.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome, as always.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome as usual! I love your work!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great awesome work.


----------

